# BIG boxes & BIG fish released, but you're running out of time!!!!!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The fishing has been nothing short of great over the last 2-3 weeks. Besides 1-2 days where the wind was been whipping or we were running around storms, full boxes have made it back to the cleaning table. On most of our trips at least one trout over 25 inches has been released and on most days it has been multiple fish being released. In the bay we have been catching fish pretty much everywhere, over shell, scattered shell/mud and along the shorelines were the sand transitions into mud. Sunday the guys were able to get in the surf and fish it out of the boat and it was on fire! We have entered into the last month of being able to keep 10 trout in our area, so get in touch with us to set up your trip before the limit is lowered to 5 Sept. 1st. Enjoy the pictures and look forward to hearing from you.

Booking details:
Daniel Kubecka
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email [email protected]

AUG OPENINGS

NICK
20, 21, 29, 30, 31

MATT
6, 7, 11, 16, 17, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28

DANIEL/JEREMY 
22, 23, 24, 29, 30, 31


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of just a couple that have been released. Fish range from 25 inches to 29 3/8 inches.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Nick put his group today on another solid stringer of fish while wading. We have next Monday(11th), Sat(16th) and Sun(17th) open for anyone wanting to get in on the action.

Call/Text 9792405312 for booking details


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Nick put his group today on another SOLID box of fish while wading. We don't have many open days left in Aug. and the limit drops to 5 trout per person Sept. 1st. If you want in on the action, get in touch with us ASAP before we're all booked up.

Openings remaining in Aug.
NICK 20, 21, 27, 29, 31
MATT 22, 25, 26, 27, 28
DANIEL/JEREMY-BOOKED SOLID

Enjoy the pictures!


----------

